

Canadian Mint Issues Digital Currency Challenge - MRonney
http://tech.li/2012/04/canadian-mint-digital-currency/

======
nickler
We've just received out dev kit in the mail as one of the chosen teams. $100
preloaded onto a microSD and a USB connector.

The packaging is slick, the backing is solid, and if the right consumer
product/market fit hits, this will be the first of many.

Governments want to get rid of cash, despite our concerns on privacy and
anonymity. One of these will hit, and I'm betting that backed by a stable
economy like Canada, this one has the best shot at it.

It's suggestive, as well, that the prizes are gold bullion, to subtly infer
the stability of the gold standard.

